# Soldar cable canon jack



## Liumander (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola a todos, me he soldado 3 cables canon jack y no se porqué pero los tres me hacen interferencias. Pasa la señal y todo pero meten ruido, que puedo estar haciendo mal? Lo que hago es soldar la masa del canon en la pestaña 1, uno de los de señal en el 3, el otro de señal en el dos. Y en el jack uno los que van al 1 y 3 del canon y los sueldo a masa y el del 2 lo sueldo al de señal.

He probado con un cable comprado y este no me da interferencias, tiene el conector de goma, a lo mejor es eso, porque cuando toco mi conector (que es metálico) dejan de sonar las interferencias. También se me a ocurrido que al trenzar el cable de masa con el otro en el jack y hacerlo el doble de gordo cree algun campo magnetico o cualquier cosa rara de ese tipo (seguro que he dicho una burrada). A ver si me podéis sacar de dudas. Gracias


----------



## Pulsar71 (Ago 3, 2009)

Al parecer estás usando una configuración desbalanceada, entonces asegurate que esté conectado así :

Pin 1 es tierra , pantalla o malla del cable
Pin 2 es señal, vivo o fase.
Pin 3 es contrafase o en este caso sería tierra (juntalo con el pin 1)

Porque si has cruzado el 2 con el 3 por allí está entrando el ruido, o te falta conectar o juntar el 1 con el 3 en algún conector.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2009)

Claro, asi es amigos.

Yo trabajo en audio desde hace mucho y al principio tuve 1 o 2 errores con ese tema , no es nada complicado...pero molesta armar y desarmar.


----------



## Horacio22 (Nov 15, 2022)

Buenos días, quiero pedirles ayuda con un cable canon del micrófono que compré. Es un micrófono condensador que lo conecto con un cable canon hembra a jack 3.5mm de 2 m directo a la pc (este cable vino con el micrófono). 
El problema es que el cable en si me está produciendo ruido, el cable conectado a la pc y sin el micrófono genera esa cantidad de ruido que se ve en la imagen (la ganancia del micrófono en el programa está en 0 y en windows está en +10dB). Al conectar el micrófono el ruido sigue, no empeora pero sigue.
Revisé si era un problema de soldadura y tras asegurarme que están bien soldados los cables vi en internet que algunos cables canon usan los 3 pines del conector, mientras que el mío usa el pin 1 y 2 únicamente. (PD: revisé con el multimetro y ningún pin estaba en corto con otros)
Quería preguntarles entonces si el problema puede ser por no usar el tercer pin, una falla en sí del cable o si la computadora me puede estar produciendo ruido en el cable, muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 15, 2022)

Horacio22 dijo:


> Es un micrófono condensador


Si fuese así, y NO es electret, entonces necesitas una fuente de alimentación. Mejor dinos marca y modelo.

Puedes intentar unir el pin 1 con el pin 3 del canon (XLR en realidad), y medir que el pin 1 del XLR se coincida con el pin 1 del plug de audio


----------



## Horacio22 (Nov 15, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si fuese así, y NO es electret, entonces necesitas una fuente de alimentación. Mejor dinos marca y modelo.
> 
> Puedes intentar unir el pin 1 con el pin 3 del canon (XLR en realidad), y medir que el pin 1 del XLR se coincida con el pin 1 del plug de audio


Es un microfono condenser SF-920 SEISA. Conectado directo a la pc noto que no capta mucho pero es hasta que pueda comprar la fuente.
El pin 1 del XLR en efecto coincide con el pin 1 del plug. Uní el pin 1 con el 3 y el ruido sigue


----------



## sergiot (Nov 15, 2022)

Usá un cable blindado estereo, la malla la usas como pantalla en el pin de tierra del canon, y los dos cables internos como negativo de señal y positivo de señal.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 15, 2022)

Horacio22 dijo:


> Conectado directo a la pc noto que no capta mucho pero es hasta que pueda comprar la fuente.


Si lleva fuente aparte o pilas, entonces vuelve cuando hayas probado.

La sensibilidad del puerto para microfono de un PC, es para un electret que es muy sensible, así que capta el ruido eléctrico de alrededor


----------



## Horacio22 (Nov 17, 2022)

Hola buen dia, conseguí otro cable que esta vez trae una malla y dice ser anti ruido (AVGPro MC01), el pin 3 tiene una conexión a un agarre de metal externo el cable y de ahi al pin 3, tiene malla.
Aún así sigo teniendo ruido, así que puede que sea por conectarlo directo a la pc. 
Queria preguntarles porque tengo la duda de que si conecto la fuente al microfono y a la pc, le pudiese entrar ruido de la pc.
 Estoy viendo de comprar el modelo Hügel pero con alimentación de una fuente externa de 220 a 19v en vez de la que se ve que es de 5v. Hay alguna diferencia notable?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 17, 2022)

El micrófono que tienes, no es para fuente fantasma de 48V (Phantom Power), así que puedes volar el micrófono.

El ruido de la PC puede meterse tranquilamente, en especial si no tiene conexión a tierra (pin central del enchufe).

Si vas a gastar plata, mejor gastalo en una placa de audio externa con fuente fantasma de 48V, y un micrófono acorde, y vendes ese que ya tienes (o te lo quedas).

Si puedes, graba el ruido que se cuela, y lo subes o a YouTube o al foro en un archivo Zip o Rar


----------

